# URGENT bloated bottle baby!



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey everyone.

Bert's come down with what I think is a case of bloating. I hope it's not too serious, because he's still in good spirits and happy to be bouncing around, but his belly is swollen on the left side (though it's not hard), he'll barely eat, and it's been going on all afternoon. 

It started this afternoon, where I noticed he was lethargic and not doing well. Brought him home, got him bouncing around, and all seemed well. Checked on him again now, and I'm EXTREMELY worried about the little guy because him & his brother are my first goats and my stepdad basically told me to take a step back and let nature run its course. 

I don't have vegetable oil or pepto, I'm doubtful a vet is open at this time, and I'm freaking out a little here. 

What should I do? I've tried "massaging" where his rumen is, but he has yet to pass gas. He pooped once this afternoon, which was an encouraging surprise - but, not since then. He's unrinating extremely often and still doesn't have a big interest in eating. I'm pretty much intending to stay up all night to ensure he makes it through. 

Thanks, fingers crossed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you get his temp?
What is his age? 
What is he eating and how much, how often?
Do you have baking soda or Tums?


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Can you get his temp?
> What is his age?
> What is he eating and how much, how often?
> Do you have baking soda or Tums?


No way of getting his temperature at the moment, he's between two and three weeks old. He's been getting 6oz three times a day and then a feeding of 8oz before bed each night, of milk replacer. I don't have any baking soda, don't think I have tums though I'll have a look.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so, what you can do for the little guy is put him in your lap facing you with his front feet over your shoulder. Then rub and massage him firmly, just like burping a baby. Work on getting the air separated out. Keep going until he poops. 
If he doesn't poop soon you will need to give him an enema. This can be done with butter or margarine or mild soap.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Okay so, what you can do for the little guy is put him in your lap facing you with his front feet over your shoulder. Then rub and massage him firmly, just like burping a baby. Work on getting the air separated out. Keep going until he poops.
> If he doesn't poop soon you will need to give him an enema. This can be done with butter or margarine or mild soap.


Tried, no luck as of yet. Unsure if I should wait to do the enema? His belly is looking less large, at least. Can it ever resolve on its own? I got a few pictures. Keep in mind he did eat two hours ago or so, though not a ton.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know, he doesn't look too badly bloated. What I'm most worried about is that he may be constipated and he may be coming down with cocci. 19 days old is when cocci can hit them. Any time a baby of that age shows stomach upset, I just go ahead and treat them for it. Can you take a fecal sample to the vet tomorrow to have a fecal run for cocci? That would be a really good thing to do. 
Constipation is also not good. It can make young kids very sick quickly.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

goathiker said:


> You know, he doesn't look too badly bloated. What I'm most worried about is that he may be constipated and he may be coming down with cocci. 19 days old is when cocci can hit them. Any time a baby of that age shows stomach upset, I just go ahead and treat them for it. Can you take a fecal sample to the vet tomorrow to have a fecal run for cocci? That would be a really good thing to do.
> Constipation is also not good. It can make young kids very sick quickly.


I'm sure I probably could, yeah. Doesn't Cocci usually provoke diarrhea though? Even when the little guy pooped briefly today, it was normal. Do you think he'll be fine until morning, or is there something I should do for the possible constipation?

Thank you so, so much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cocci doesn't always cause diarrhea. It can cause constipation, stomach upset, or have no symptoms at all except for slowing growth or failure to thrive. 
I think I would give him an enema just to be sure because it won't hurt him regardless. You can melt some margarine and mix it half and half with water. You want it warm, not hot. Start with 3 ccs/mgs if that doesn't do anything give another 3 ccs in half an hour. Don't put the syringe in very far at all, just enough to get the water mixture in there. You can use margarine for lube as well.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

Hilarious story. I just made the solution, set up a station outside to do the enema, and literally as soon as I woke him up and set him down to prepare everything...

He pooped, twice. Within two minutes. 

Hoping this means that he's on the road to recovery. He started bounding around and, though his stomach is still a wee swollen, I'm hoping it'll all clear up and I can get some sleep!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great. Glad he's not plugged up. He should be fine until morning. Alright, I'm headed to get some zzz's myself. I have to get up for bottle baby in 3 hours. G'Night


----------



## SeemsLegit (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help! Very, very appreciated. Have a good one.


----------

